# Killarney



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Anyone going to be near to Killarney at Easter, drop in to Flemings Caravan park Whites Bridge and join some MHF's members staying for the weekend everyone welcome.......aido


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi aido
Shame we are already booked up for Easter mate, bit of a long way too :lol: but we hope that you have a great time and also that some other guys will join you.
Have a fabulous time 

Keith


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Aido.

Sorry we wont make it for the weekend.

Visiting family.

Might call.

Keep the kettle on the boil.


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Aido

Was considering heading to Kerry for the weekend but due to work only got the 3 days, takes a day to get there and another to get back.....

We are there no decent roads in this country?


----------

